# The Car Park Rock Lovers Society



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

This is a thread for all you rock build enthusiasts out there, lets get our rock on !


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Do you know what zoo/museum the bottom two are from?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

for you calz, andaroo posted them in here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ng-inspirational-vivariums-picture-heavy.html


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I must leave this thread. It is making me want to buy jays remaining rocks and some mysties. I've no self control and a girlfriend who will physically harm me :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

This is a very silly thread indeed! : victory:


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

plasma234 said:


> I must leave this thread. It is making me want to buy jays remaining rocks and some mysties. I've no self control and a girlfriend who will physically harm me :lol2:


I also sell mystis


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

yeah but who's the daddy:whistling2: 

Ron to explain at Baks we had a small meet in the carpark where we pondered rock making and the work of a yank. J kindly brought some made in america rocks for evaluatiion,that's what this is about.

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

and the fact everyone who popped out for a cig thought we we're dealing with another kind of rock lol


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> This is a very silly thread indeed! : victory:


Now now Ron it`s just some guys trying to get their rocks off :mf_dribble:.


Mike


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Keeping frogs certainly does some weird things to you. It's moss for me... Gf has had to drag me from looking at moss before since keeping frogs.....:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Liam Yule said:


> Keeping frogs certainly does some weird things to you. It's moss for me... Gf has had to drag me from looking at moss before since keeping frogs.....:whistling2:


Lol, the looks I get collecting wood, leaves, moss, leafmould etc- and let's not even go into when I'm out with a tub collecting woodlice and other edibles...


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol, the looks I get collecting wood, leaves, moss, leafmould etc- and let's not even go into when I'm out with a tub collecting woodlice and other edibles...


Especially with a make up brush in my hand...hey mate:whistling2:

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Paula regularly lets me run off in shops as she knows she'll find me digging through a box or two of wood


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

OMG

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mnart-Fabricant-de-d%C3%A9cor-et-de-sculpture/289527654398703?fref=photo


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> OMG
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mnart-Fabricant-de-d%C3%A9cor-et-de-sculpture/289527654398703?fref=photo
> 
> image


Um, wow?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i taxed some great polystyrene from work today, bout 6inch wide by 2ft long and a good 4inch deep. boom!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> i taxed some great polystyrene from work today, bout 6inch wide by 2ft long and a good 4inch deep. boom!


Now grab a hoover,man you'll need it:whistling2:

Stu


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

I just bought this and it came today to maybe help me with this rock building malarky.:2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

ahhhh so thats who you are on facebook lol i am Pepe


----------



## Paul 91 (Jun 16, 2014)

Meefloaf said:


> OMG
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mnart-Fabricant-de-d%C3%A9cor-et-de-sculpture/289527654398703?fref=photo
> 
> image


WOW!. That's all i need to explain this


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i need these


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Meefloaf said:


> ahhhh so thats who you are on facebook lol i am Pepe


Ha Ha ive been rumbled !!! Lol, i'll look out for you.


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Meefloaf said:


> i need these
> 
> image
> 
> image


That second one is especially amazing!!! Love it


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Well just watched the DVD and it doesnt really go in to much detail at all, bangs on about using the all purpose foam coat from hotwire foam factory, but doesnt mention about painting or anything like that, bit disappointing really.

As my question would be once coated in the foam coat does she paint it with acrylic paint and then what, is acrylic paint safe for froggles or is it coated in something else?

Poor DVD really:censor:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

bugger ! happens alot in the hobby tho and especially when trying to cross america/europe available stuff like drylok etc.

i've long wondered about the painting etc, i can understand the bloke from my facebook link not being so co-operative, it being his business etc, but you see plenty of great builds and processes arnt shared etc

i'm going to possibly be using ent's epoxy when i get round to making my rockfaces, using stu's methodry mainly


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Think i'll try that.

Just getting the grasp of the method, being ---

Step 1- Shape Foam to desired shape.

Step 2- Coat in grey rockoflex

Step 3- Finish with Elastopur.

The end lol

Want to get my head around it first before ordering any, emailed dart frog for info a bit back but didnt get a reply


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Marc's a busy guy, has it in stock most of the time, i bought it when i visited his shop. i've pondered using g4 pond sealer and polyvine at some point as the epoxy does worry me a bit setting time wise and also having to use the whole lot in one go or attempt to PRECISELY measure out in small quantities


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Just been reading on a few dutch forums and from what i could disipher via google translate people over there have had probs using ENT rockoflex and elastopur.

Ive done a gecko background before (link below) using tile grout coloured with acrylic paint and then sealed with Polyvine.

Gecko Tank Build - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/969565-mayan-ruins-new-build-1st-2.html


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

ticmike said:


> Think i'll try that.
> 
> Just getting the grasp of the method, being ---
> 
> ...


Mike step 3 is not what I do Marc couldn't help you anyway,he's already told me he has never used the method i use at present for rocks,what you and Joe saw here hasn't been done before by anyone that I know of,I don 't think it's the zenith or the right method,but I do think there is more to be had,so a work ,as always, in progress.

step 3 finish in pigmented epoxy followed by pigmented rockdust in shades of your choice, while the epoxy is still wet. This is the tricky bit and impossible for one guy to take pics and do,so basically it's go there and find out like I did.

Good luck both wish I could give both of you more,but the only real way is to get dirty and find out. Elastopur is way too think,you would be throwing dust at it for eons and lose all carved detail it has to be the thinner epoxy resin mixed at bang on the right constituents of hardner to resin

bring it on

Stu


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Cheers Stu I think like you say it's just a case of learning as you go. 
If i get anywhere close to yours I'll be happy.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

what epoxy resin do you use stu ?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> what epoxy resin do you use stu ?


Hey mate how ya doing

Joe it's the thinner stuff from Marc,I'll check later mate,top colour denotes viscosity. Lotte used to use West's at Jersey zoo bro might be a cheeper option,digging here might just give an actual product mate,but I would be sometime back ,maybe a couple of years or more.

Mike you are welcome buddy,the only problem with trial and error is the number of brushes you get through,so buy every cheep multibuy:bash::lol2: multi size bargain you can. But unfortunately it's the only way of learning. Oh, save old mushroom containers for mixing in as they are completely diposable and cost nowt. Again be spot on on the measurments or epoxy and hardner. put epoxy in first,then add pigment then hardner when you are sure you are ready for the hectic bit. Adding the pigment in the middle helps you gauge you have mixed it thoroughly,again little room for error here!!

best 

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

been pondering today about using aquarium silicone to make moulds out of...


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

RTV silicone is pretty good stuff joe, reinforce the mould with some cheese cloth and you can reuse it multiple times.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

the one thing that panicked me about using mould making materials was if they'd pass on anything to the object in the cast


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I think the possibility would be pretty slim, but if you want to get really anal about it you could go Food Safe RTV Silicone Rubber
It is quite expensive though. I wonder what like for like detail you will get from aquarium silicone and what the set time is? 
The RTV silicone with polyurethane resin method gets a pretty much 1:1 surface detail result. 

In the winter leading up to my terrib viv redesign I might get back into looking different methods on how to colour polyurethane effectively.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

what i thought of doing was making a frame around or what have you and then getting the silicone down and then spdreading/pushing/squishing it all in and get to a point it'd be flat with said frame and pressure with an acrylic sheet to hopefully make sure. dunno, just something i thought about on way home. as much as i'd be up for the idea of going out and casting some rock faces i need to know where to start in regards to materials, most folk dont share such wonders with us, i know you've personally done alot of delving, but would love to get some of the stuff the yanks are using or even a how to guide by that french dude a page or so back.

also been looking around for foam to use for the project, stuff like celotex seems appealing and b n q and wickes seem to be stocking jablite (?) which seems bigger balls than normal Styrofoam


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

bought 6 sheets of 1200x600x50mm polystyrene, hoping to get at it this weekend, any tool tips or method ?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> bought 6 sheets of 1200x600x50mm polystyrene, hoping to get at it this weekend, any tool tips or method ?


Have you been spying on my notes here Joe ?
That's exactly what I`ve got written down here for my next purchase :lol2:.



Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Polystyrene Sheets | Polystyrene Balls | Polystyrene Insulation | UK


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Just noticed that mine are only 450 wide.
£22 from b&q.


Mike


----------

